# Eglin Reservation - Indigo and area 5Mar



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Went out with my oldest daughter to Indigo Pond on Saturday the 5th.

Caught plenty of smaller bluegill and several in the 8-10" range (Indigo has a minimum 8" keeper size). She caught the first fish and the first keeper within minutes of us getting there.
Then when it calmed down and the bluegill stopped biting, we went down the road a little way to a creek area and dropped in some custom lures I had on hand and pulled out some warmouth from 6-12".


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i like that custom lure....it looks like the one in my pic.  and that was an Eglin pond as well lol. i havent been to indigo in a while.


----------

